# Obesity Thread



## TheClorax (Feb 6, 2018)

With big name corporations and their hold on School Systems and society, Americans have seen a tripling of Obesity in Children in the past three decades. This whole problem began when school-prepared lunch programs were shut down, and school systems looked to big corporations for help.
The Obama Administration tried to fix it, and we all know how that turned out. So what other problems does society face, and how can people fix it?


----------



## Gus (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't eat like ass, and plan your meals.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Feb 6, 2018)

fat


----------



## Draza (Feb 6, 2018)

Fast food is becoming more cheaper than healthier food. Juice cost around $2.50 while Soda cost at least $1.00.


----------



## Clintonberg (Feb 6, 2018)

Fine people for being fat.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 6, 2018)

Do nothing and let us end.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Feb 6, 2018)

1) The rise of corn syrup. Corn syrup is pure fructose. Our bodies cannot recognize fructose, our main source of energy is glucose. And while sucrose (table sugar), is a combination of these sugars, the glucose part still triggers satiety. Fructose does not trigger satiety receptors, therefore you can eat more fructose without noticing.

2)  Increase in processed foods. With modern life becoming more complicated, nobody wants to cook after coming home from a 9-5 jobs. Now that men and women both work and are both tired, sometimes there's no one left to cook. This leads to a lot of processed meals, which are high in sodium, calories and other bad shit.

3) Soda. Soda is all empty calories and loaded with sugar. Actually, most commercial drinks besides water are. Its incredibly difficult to avoid since everyone nowadays loads their shit with sugar, no matter if its iced tea or redbull. Also those huge frappachinos and shit also carry with them sometimes 500-700 calories, which is a third of your intake.

4) Cheap. Fast food is incredibly cheap. The farming industry is obsessive and leaves good fruit and vegetables to rot because people won't buy them. They won't buy a lumpy apple and shit. Fast food restaurants are also ubiquitous. In the cities, Bodegas and small grocery stores are usually more expensive than normal supermarkets. And the poor typically don't have access to transportation to get there, so they subsist of fast food. This is partly why poverty is correlated to obesity, especially in cities.

5) Cars. Most people travel by car now and don't even get incidental exercise. Cities like NY aren't obese because most people don't own cars and have to walk to public transport or everywhere. Yes, even just daily walking can keep down the obesity rate. 

6) Not understanding nutrition. Most people don't understand what a calorie is (Its the amount of energy required to raise 1 gram of water (or 1 mL) of water 1 degree). Also, since the US is retarded and doesn't understand the metric system, we actually use Kilocalories. If you go anywhere in Europe, this is what they say on the packaging. So, its not really 2,000 calories, its 1,000 times that. It works out to be the same, but I figure I'd mention it. 350 calories is basically equal to 1 pound. If you burn 350 calories a week, you can lose a half a pound to a pound. Which is why you see people who drop all sugary drinks from their diet drop huge amounts of weight quickly. People just don't understand, don't watch what they eat and just don't care.

7) Addictive. Food nowadays is basically made to addict your ass to it. Food chemists can make any scent and taste, from garbage to the best tasting thing in the world. They formulate these things so you won't stop eating it. It makes you feel good so you want to keep eating. Problem is, this shit is rarely good for your body. Which is why once I stopped eating fast foods nearly a decade ago, if I decide to have anything from a fast food restaurant, I feel like utter shit and nauseous. 

 Not understanding physics with no will to change. Calories in, calories out. Where we differ is how fast those calories turn into fat or are burned. Some people burn calories faster, others slower. But if you lose 350 calories from your diet, they're gone. It might take someone a day and a half for that energy to be burned off, it might take another a day. But it will go away. You don't magically retain it. Its where genetics comes into play. Our genetics, however, does require each of us to have a certain amount of body fat (but nowhere to the obese level). Again, if you aren't eating it, it isn't there. The problem is this process isn't instant. And way too many want instant gratification without changing habits.


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't know how it is in America, but in my country junk food is actually MORE expensive than healthy food. It's kind of a luxury, actually. Is junk food really so cheap in the US?


----------



## CWCchange (Feb 6, 2018)

Easy to blame corporations for taking advantage of a situation, even when they're joining the health foods bandwagon.

The fact of the matter is it's not processed food, automobile usage, etc. which are solely causing obesity. The biggest culprit which manifests itself onto these factors is poor land-use planning. Think about it. Communities where it's impossible to walk places because everything is inefficiently spread out and separated require extensive automobile use, which includes dropping off children to giant prison-like school campuses, eating out, and going grocery shopping like it's the apocalypse instead of just buying what you need. If cities become more traditional again, kids would able to walk to school, and you can walk to restaurants and make more frequent grocery trips buying less.

From exercise becoming routine by necessity with more walking, the obesity rate should drop by at least half.


----------



## NeverHappened (Feb 6, 2018)

Just drop soda. It's not even good and you regret drinking it the entire time while you drink it.

This was enough for me to loss basically all my extra weight(I was never overweight by modern metrics).


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 6, 2018)

Get a calorie counting ap on your phone and lose a fuckton of weight just planning your meals, portions, and excersise to make sure you end each day with a 300-500 calorie deficit.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> I don't know how it is in America, but in my country junk food is actually MORE expensive than healthy food. It's kind of a luxury, actually. Is junk food really so cheap in the US?



Because the corn lobby owns every Congress member on the ag committees in the House and Senate, they get huge subsidies for anything corn-related, whether it's outright scams like corn ethanol to mix in gasoline or unhealthy products like high fructose corn syrup.  So, absurdly, there are subsidized super low price junk food in mass quantities, with the reputation of generally being in the "middle aisles" of grocery stores, while produce is relatively expensive.

In actuality, almost all food is cheap other than luxury items, at least if you shop half sensibly.  But it's not entirely an inaccurate stereotype that you'll see people buying with food stamps and they have a shopping cart filled to the brim with Little Debbie cakes for $0.99 and $0.89 3 liter bottles of Faygo and nothing healthy.

The prices of a lot of the unhealthy ingredients that go into junk food are kept unnaturally low by subsidies, leading to a lot of that kind of crap being made and sold at low prices.  Most of this is through the annual (or it is supposed to be annual) Farm Bill, which is comprised of immense amounts of pork.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 6, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> I don't know how it is in America, but in my country junk food is actually MORE expensive than healthy food. It's kind of a luxury, actually. Is junk food really so cheap in the US?



If you ignore the wave of stupid, gimmick releases that are, in ways, redundant to cheaper and common varieties.


----------



## admiral (Feb 6, 2018)

People are too concerned with easy fixes. They want their problems to be solved _nownownow._ This is obviously impossible if you're 100lbs overweight, but good luck telling people that they'll have to focus on diet and exercise over the course of months until they've safely lost the weight, and then maintain that lifestyle for the rest of their lives, when they're surrounded advertisements for pills and programmes that'll promise to magically zap 10lbs off your ass in a day.
 People see celebrities on instagram or magazines losing weight quickly and think it's so easy- but that person is a millionaire with a personal trainer, chef and dietician. They can have lipo, their clothes are probably tailored to give the best fit. 
 People watch shows about weightloss and instead of seeing how they can destroy their bodies with living, they focus on the super low-calorie diets and surgeries. 
Our culture of convenience encourages quick fixes and drastic cures. This is why people yo-yo diet, and why people develop eating disorders. As a society, we're very impatient.


----------



## DumbDosh (Feb 6, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Fast food is becoming more cheaper than healthier food. Juice cost around $2.50 while Soda cost at least $1.00.


Water is free tho.






Most of the blame is on the people shoving this shit in their mouths but a small part of the blame are the companies shoving way too much sugar and salt into their food. There was an article I read sometime back about how Japanese sweet places and cafes would be reviewed by American tourists as bland because they don't use nearly the amount of sugar or salt that the American palate is used to.


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 6, 2018)

admiral said:


> This is obviously impossible if you're 100lbs overweight,


There’s an documentary on Netflix called “Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead” about a guy who weighed over 400 lbs, and through drinking nothing but homemade fruit and vegetable juice and doing a ton of walking and swimming, got under 200 in about 6 months.
Pretty cool documentary, and the TL;DR version of the whole thing was, “See a problem, and make a change.”


----------



## DuckSucker (Feb 6, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Fast food is becoming more cheaper than healthier food. Juice cost around $2.50 while Soda cost at least $1.00.


Juice is not healthy food though, it has just as much sugar and as many calories. But with regard to "it's cheaper" that's outright wrong, Americans dont purchase most things by weight, and processed food kind of markets around that but like if youre looking at a 2.50 bag of chips, and 2.50 worth of fresh produce, the produce is sold by the pound so you can get a few pounds of food while a bag of chips is what, like, 15 ounces? It's all WalMart math, where it just looks cheaper on the surface--kind of like how people from other countries say they were surprised at how Americans dont apply tax until the checkout because tax is included in the prices where they live. It looks cheaper, but you just have to think about it.

Even accounting waste, pound for pound, fresh produce and food and making it yourself is cheaper every time.

Capitalism doesnt work on tiny margins, in the big picture, McDonalds wouldnt run their dollar menu stuff if it cost them anything significant, even if youre looking at a 20 dollar/wk grocery bill and saying "Well its cheaper to buy the dollar  burger, dollar fries, and dollar drink, plus tax, each meal, because its only a few dollars," I mean it comes out to a significant amount and the deal swings in McDonalds' favor, you know? Even if you only eat the dollar burger and get water, youre looking at 14/week on two meals a day, or 21/wk on three, not including taxes.

The only reason to rely solely on that sort of food is if youre homeless and have no means to actually cook for yourself, which some people do.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 6, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> Juice is not healthy food though, it has just as much sugar and as many calories. But with regard to "it's cheaper" that's outright wrong, Americans dont purchase most things by weight, and processed food kind of markets around that but like if youre looking at a 2.50 bag of chips, and 2.50 worth of fresh produce, the produce is sold by the pound so you can get a few pounds of food while a bag of chips is what, like, 15 ounces? It's all WalMart math, where it just looks cheaper on the surface--kind of like how people from other countries say they were surprised at how Americans dont apply tax until the checkout because tax is included in the prices where they live. It looks cheaper, but you just have to think about it.
> 
> Even accounting waste, pound for pound, fresh produce and food and making it yourself is cheaper every time.
> 
> ...


never thought about it that way. i should buy more fruit and vegetables


----------



## Grisp (Feb 7, 2018)

We, as humans, have not adopted mentally to the newfound reality where many of us have access to an abundance of food. Having a healthy relationship to food from a young age is extremely important as your physical health affects your mental health too.

The fat acceptance movement is entirely rooted in the ever-existing comfort of reality denial. I don't dislike fat people, I don't think that they should be bullied and they should be able to live their lives how they want to. But the second that they try to pretend that their lifestyle is healthy, or not non-healthy, and spread it to other people then they can go fuck themselves. It's pathetic seeing them with their 'crab in a bucket' mentality.

I've been pretty severely overweight earlier in my life so any faggot who tries to come with "you just hate fat people waah", "you don't know how it is!!" or "you wouldn't say this if you were fat/you are just genetically blessed" is sorely out of luck.




Ratko_Falco said:


> Fast food is becoming more cheaper than healthier food. Juice cost around $2.50 while Soda cost at least $1.00.


Like the other person said, Juice is generally not healthy. Especially if we are only talking about weight.



1864897514651 said:


> I think this is the appropriate answer. I believe more pondering could be applied to the demonic manifestation of gluttony in obesity, but I have found myself totally unable to take the opinion of fat people seriously. There is something totally repulsive about talking to fat people, and it is not just their appearance. They are like faggots—in that they have a repulsive soul that underlies their slavery to vice.



Can you imagine being so mentally weak that you are a slave to religion like this faggot? It has to suck being too frail to see the world for what it is.



1864897514651 said:


> They should be surrendered to the Divine Providence, just as faggots and niggers are. However, it is a shame that the Divine Providence for many fat people is that they shall collapse, corporeally and spiritually, under mortal sin.
> 
> I also would like to say that it is interesting that we name fat people, 'fat'. When we call someone skinny or thin, we are simply saying that they are without excess adipose tissue. But we simply say, "You are fat," to fat people. Suddenly, they are no longer defined as human, but as the excess adipose tissue that has consumed them corporeally. It is like gluttony has taken their individual names and replaced it with the execrable unity of 'fat'.



Although I realize that you are a troll I do enjoy shitting on you.

Whether or not you decide to use specific language created by humans and interpret it as them having lost their humanity has no actual relation to them being human or not. Just like when I admit that religious nuts are insane people, that actually has no effect on their humanity. It is simply mine, or your, opinion dependant on an imperfect language as a base.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Feb 7, 2018)

Implement socialism. Just look at Venezuela!


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 7, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> 350 calories is basically equal to 1 pound. If you burn 350 calories a week, you can lose a half a pound to a pound. Which is why you see people who drop all sugary drinks from their diet drop huge amounts of weight quickly. People just don't understand, don't watch what they eat and just don't care.


3500 calories you mean. You have to burn 500 calories a day, every day to lose one pound in a week.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 7, 2018)

i'd say just introduce them to youtubers like jaxblade https://www.youtube.com/user/jaxblade07


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Feb 7, 2018)

1. Stop letting kids get fat. Doctors need to tell parents when their kids are overweight and having obese kids should honestly be considered abuse. A fat kid who has been fat all his life because of what his parents fed him is going to go into adulthood with a very difficult mindset. They've never known a normal diet so breaking themselves of something so ingrained into their lifestyle is going to be very rough.

2. Make it normal to point out when people start gaining weight. Weight gain can really creep up on you and having someone nudge you back on the right track when you start gaining is a big help. Friends and family should keep each other accountable for health.

3. Stop pushing this image of dieting that says you need to have certain proportions of foods or cut out entire food groups or whatever. Getting a variety of foods, having lots of vegetables, and so on are great for optimum health but not needed for dieting. Keto and Atkins and stuff like that are specialty diets that may work better for some people because carbs tend to be less filling for the amount of calories. But at the end of the day, it's calories in < calories out to lose weight and that is what should be pushed as the primary method for weight loss before we start worrying if obese people are eating their greens. Fat people see all this complicated dieting advice that would require radical meal changes and cooking lessons and cutting out their favorite foods entirely and don't even bother trying, when "you can still eat the stuff you like but you have to eat less of it" really isn't that intimidating.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't think there's any one factor that can explain the whole thing. Food surpluses, the addictive nature of sweet things, a culture that pushes convenience ... Take your pick. 

For what it's worth, though--after two years as a night checker in the heart of corn country, I got to know a lot of my customers pretty well. And the ones who were healthier were the ones who cooked their own food rather than relying on the processed stuff. It wasn't necessarily gourmet-level cooking, either, just basic ingredient combinations, but even the fat ones who cooked were less fat than the ones who came up to the checkout with a cart full of Totino's Party Pizzas.

(Sidebar: I fucking hate Totino's Party Pizzas. They are the tell-tale sign of someone who's given up on life.)

I think if you teach kids to cook, to experiment with their palates and feel the satisfaction of having made something, they can develop a better relationship with food. Obviously this isn't a guarantee (anyone remember Simply Sara?) but it'll at least teach them to think of food as something other than instant satisfaction in a plastic wrapper. 

And make them some homemade bread. Four ingredients, don't even need to knead it, and it makes better sandwiches and doesn't disappear as fast as that fucking sponge the supermarket calls bread. Corn syrup does not belong in my sandwich, dammit!


----------



## Masta (Jul 26, 2020)

It’s no secret that the USA or even other parts of the world are becoming fatter to the point of obesity. I’m interested to hear other opinions on when or if this rising statistic will ever halt and lower, and what caused this incident. 






I’m more of pessimistic mindset that it’ll never stop and we’re doomed. All because it’s human nature to take the least resistance path in life, if it’s possible. Although, I’ve seen some half assed attempts of the USA trying to combat obesity with mandating the drink size or taking vending machines out of schools, but it mostly failing and ends up being a threat to our freedom.

There’s no hope for a healthier America..


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 26, 2020)

Good.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 26, 2020)

Sure there is: people with slower metabolisms will die off over time, thanks to our joke of a healthcare system and obesity interfering with reproduction.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 26, 2020)

Teddy Roosevelt had it right when he talked about the life of ignoble ease.

_A life of ignoble ease, a life of that peace which springs merely from lack either of desire or of power to strive after great things, is as little worthy of a nation as of an individual. I ask only that what every self-respecting American demands from himself and from his sons shall be demanded of the American nation as a whole. Who among you would teach your boys that ease, that peace, is to be the first consideration in their eyes-to be the ultimate goal after which they strive? _


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 26, 2020)

Mexico is doing worse, though you'll literally never hear that anywhere.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 26, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Mexico is doing worse, though you'll literally never hear that anywhere.


The US is ranked 12th for world obesity, and 31 countries, including New Zealand, Canada, Mexico, Australia and the UK are all within less than 10% of the US numbers, but _'lol fat Americans'_ is what makes people feel better so that's all you hear.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 26, 2020)

Some JERK said:


> The US is ranked 12th for world obesity, and 31 countries, including New Zealand, Canada Mexico, Australia and the UK are all within less than 10% of the US numbers, but _'lol fat Americans'_ is what makes people feel better so that's all you hear.



I almost never come across super obese people on a daily basis. It's hilarious.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jul 26, 2020)

Dear Feeder can't keep getting away with it


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 26, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I almost never come across super obese people on a daily basis. It's hilarious.


I haven't seen a super fat person in a while, although that could just be that I'm in Southern California most of the time. When I'm back east I seem to see more big people, but even then it's pretty rare. The problem is also that BMI is a terrible system for measuring obesity.


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 26, 2020)

I think part of the cause is technology. People are far less active than ever before. Kids aren’t outside playing until mom calls then in for dinner or bedtime. Years ago people didn’t go to a gym to be active.  I had an aunt who used to say “ if you cleaned your house properly on a regular basis you’d never have to go to a gym. “  I laughed but she had a good point. Our food has weird additives and our portion sizes are obscene. There is more mental illness (at least that we know about) than ever before and many people self medicate with food. People eat to feel better or because they are bored and then become depressed because they are fatasses which results in a cycle of eat , feel better, feel bad you are fat eat again to feel better lather rinse repeat.  The fat acceptance movement isn’t helping.  No one should hate themselves but they shouldn’t be accepting being 400 lbs and call themselves a big beautiful strong brave woman when they are on the verge of a cardiac event.  Idk what the future will bring but it needs to start with teaching kids about nutrition etc which probably won’t happen now because someone would get offended that a Popeyes chicken sandwich and a big gulp are enough calories for three days.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 26, 2020)

Global warming will make more sweat. It all evens out in the end.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 26, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Mexico is doing worse, though you'll literally never hear that anywhere.


I heard that soda is cheaper there in many places than water. It is also cleaner because it is made to American standards


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m just thankful that, while both my parents have been obese my whole life, me and my siblings are healthy weights. It makes me see the genetics excuse as rubbish. Like, sure genetics can determine where you store fat but it’s YOU who determines how much is stored. I used to be chubby in elementary school. But once I learned about nutrition information and choosing my own foods (parents were kind of neglectful so we rarely had meals together at the table to begin with) and exercising a little I got it under control. Sure, I was also depressed and dumb and had an eating disorder for a time but I got over that. 

I’d say that in my area of the US we have a good chunk of people overweight. Not the vast majority but still common. As a byproduct of my eating disorder I started using calorie counting apps to make sure I wasn’t eating too much. Now I still use them occasionally to see if I’m getting enough vitamins and junk. I just can’t wrap my head around eating foods with abandon and not thinking about how much you are eating. But I guess that way it’s really easy to have pounds creep up on you.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jul 26, 2020)

There are 2 ways to lower obesity rates at this point:
1) Ignore it so people with slower metabolisms die out until we're left with skinny eating machines that require more food a day than the average person currently does.
2) Or ban high fructose corn syrup and enforce smaller portion sizes in restaurants, put people with higher than x% body fat in healthy eating workshops and provide support for those with binge eating disorders.
•Tax the ones that refuse treatment for every % of body fat they are over the limit if you get a statistically significant amount people refusing it.

Naturally that's pretty harsh, but I don't see many other ways to 'fix' the obesity epidemic besides waiting for fatties to die, or getting the gubmint massively involved, since many fatties do seem to lack the willpower to stick to a diet change without tremendous outside help.


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 26, 2020)

I was once obese many years ago. I lost the weight and I have kept it off since. The things that got me healthy and kept me here are balance, portion control and activity. Years ago people used to ask me how I did it, when I said this they were always disappointed. They wanted to hear that I took a pill or there was some magic solution that was painless. Unfortunately there is not. People need to take responsibility for their behaviors and be adults about this. I never drank soda or sweet drinks so that was something I didn’t need to eliminate. Even when I was fat I only drank water. And lots of it. That really has helped over the years. I always drink a glass of water before I eat so I don’t go into a meal starving. I never had chips or snacky type of food in the house either so that wasn’t something I had to eliminate. My main problem was just eating portions that were too large. And I was not good about balance. At the time when I was trying to retrain myself I bought a food scale and I learned about portion sizes. I still have a food scale and I use it now and then but I’m good at eyeballing things and my brain has adjusted to eating like a healthy normal person. If I over eat or have some thing unhealthy I feel it immediately. I honestly don’t know how people eat fast food and really rich things on a regular basis and don’t feel like hell. We need far less food than we think we do. For someone who is trying to lose weight when you measure and weigh your food and track it and see how much you really need in a day it’s somewhat of a shock. Most people don’t have the self-discipline and motivation to do what they need to do to be healthy and not gain weight. It takes effort for a lot of us and a lot of people are too tired and busy to care about this. Planning is key. Every weekend I plan what I’m going to eat for the following week to some degree. Breakfast and lunches are similar and dinners are some thing I’ve cooked that I reheat and add salad and vegetables too. If I don’t plan I’m much more likely to grab whatever is in front of me. Planning eliminates decision making and opportunities for me to do unhealthy things. I allow myself treats, I work them into my day. I pay attention to balance, I make sure I have plenty of fruits and vegetables Combined with foods I enjoy that satisfy. I don’t eliminate any food groups at all because if I do that that will be the one thing I crave and feel bitter about not being allowed. I choose to do certain behaviors, like have lower amounts of carbs. I still eat carbs because I love them but I really watch my portion sizes with them.If you are a person with weight issues it takes being accountable and responsible and giving a shit about yourself. Years ago I was in a group of people where someone said it’s not fair that some people get to eat whatever they want and they don’t have to worry about their weight. A lady at that meet up said well That ain’t you so get over it LOL it hurts but she was right.


----------



## White bubblegum (Jul 26, 2020)

Autistador said:


> There are 2 ways to lower obesity rates at this point:
> 1) Ignore it so people with slower metabolisms die out until we're left with skinny eating machines that require more food a day than the average person currently does.
> 2) Or ban high fructose corn syrup and enforce smaller portion sizes in restaurants, put people with higher than x% body fat in healthy eating workshops and provide support for those with binge eating disorders.
> •Tax the ones that refuse treatment for every % of body fat they are over the limit if you get a statistically significant amount people refusing it.
> ...


Just ban high fructose corn syrup, no need to put fat people in concentration camps and tax them for being fat because muh freedom. But I don't think we can just wait for fat people to die off. They won't. Even if they die at an earlier age, many still manage to breed before that, filling the next generation with fat kids. 

The government could also help by requiring that grocery stores have only a small percentage of unhealthy junk food vs. Real food. Ever notice how grocery stores seem to have more cookie  and snack cake varieties than fresh produce? Also, a no-bullshit public education/propaganda campaign on healthy eating. If the media and govt. got people to care about wearing masks during this pandemic they could get people to care about eating healthy... obesity is a pandemic too.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jul 26, 2020)

White bubblegum said:


> Just ban high fructose corn syrup, no need to put fat people in concentration camps and tax them for being fat because muh freedom. But I don't think we can just wait for fat people to die off. They won't. Even if they die at an earlier age, many still manage to breed before that, filling the next generation with fat kids.
> 
> The government could also help by requiring that grocery stores have only a small percentage of unhealthy junk food vs. Real food. Ever notice how grocery stores seem to have more cookie  and snack cake varieties than fresh produce? Also, a no-bullshit public education/propaganda campaign on healthy eating. If the media and govt. got people to care about wearing masks during this pandemic they could get people to care about eating healthy... obesity is a pandemic too.


Everything else is solid, but workshops to teach people healthy eating habits =/= concentration camp. I should have specified that by workshops, I meant like those skillshare-esque online workshops, but about food science and portion sizes.


----------



## werbwub (Jul 26, 2020)

Obesity is an issue because people think only of the short term. Most people would rather drive to Mcdicks rather than preparing food and waiting for the food to cook before they can eat. The same goes for exercise, Your average Joe would rather kick back and watch TV instead of hitting the gym. If people would just make all their food,mostly drink water, and get a decent amount of exercise obesity wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jul 26, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Mexico is doing worse, though you'll literally never hear that anywhere.



I have some relatives down there, and they told us about seeing kids in sugarcane fields cutting fresh canes for a snack on the way to school. What a great way to start the day, huh? It was hell on their teeth, too.

Found this list of obese countries by average BMI. According to them, the slimmest country in the world is Vietnam.


----------



## White bubblegum (Jul 26, 2020)

Autistador said:


> Everything else is solid, but workshops to teach people healthy eating habits =/= concentration camp. I should have specified that by workshops, I meant like those skillshare-esque online workshops, but about food science and portion sizes.


Sorry for exaggerating your claim too. Yeah, those online workshops could go a long way in getting people educated about healthy eating as long as people actually use them.


Slowboat to China said:


> I have some relatives down there, and they told us about seeing kids in sugarcane fields cutting fresh canes for a snack on the way to school. What a great way to start the day, huh? It was hell on their teeth, too.
> 
> Found this list of obese countries by average BMI. According to them, the slimmest country in the world is Vietnam.


I have relatives in Mexico too and the sugarcanes aren't even the problem honestly. At least its fresh and relatively healthy compared to all the soda I see people in Mexico drink.


----------



## ItsTheShitt (Mar 1, 2021)

Reviving dead thread here but if you don't care about health or don't walk as much, then obesity shouldn't be a big deal to you


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 15, 2021)

Obesity only seems common because of the BMI. Many people are declared obese when they're only overweight. Severe obesity is something we often don't see everyday and it isn't a common body type. Most people seem to be average or a bit chubby. 

But let's talk about both small scale obesity (chubby) and large scale obesity (Chantal level). Small scale is probably caused by dietary errors and convenience eating (goin' to Wendy's for lunch). Yo-yo diet culture won't help these people, people need to learn to cook healthy food for themselves and pack a lunch. Weight loss should be a slow process for them of no more than 1 pound a week (48 pounds a year). If they want permanent results.

Now onto the morbid obesity aspect. This is NOT the result of dietary errors. This is addiction to overeating and likely an underlying depression. Maybe even some genetic issues that make their bodies gain more easily or interfere with appetite regulation (never feeling full). Only Dr. Now can deal with this shit.


----------

